# Coachella Valley Lowrider bikes



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

NUTHIN SPECIAL BUT THIS WHAT I'M WORKING WITH IN THE COACHELLA VALLE :guns:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

city cruisers car club


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the chain is going to hit here.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2010, 11:03 PM~16958257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THIS IS THE SECOND DESIGN FIRST ONE I HAD PUT ON THE FAME DID HIT :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

More Pics Cmoing This Week As Soon As the Bike Comes From The Painter :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Mar 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17012084
> *More Pics Cmoing This Week As Soon As the Bike Comes From The Painter :biggrin:
> *











There it is​


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 1 2010, 10:25 AM~17065761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey what color of green do you have here? i like the whole color scheme.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 1 2010, 11:25 AM~17065761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 1 2010, 03:55 PM~17068471
> *hey what color of green do you have here? i like the whole color scheme.
> *


It's An Organic Green It's All The one Color


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

_*Primer*_


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

THIS ONES NEXT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

:nicoderm: :420: uffin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

HANDLEBARS








SISSY BAR








FORKS


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*SOME VALLEY RIDERS*


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*AIR BRUSH BY JOE LOUW (TRU KANDY'S) STILL NEEDS CLEAR COAT AND HOPEULLY IT GETS SOME STRIPES AND LEAFING*


----------

